# Fritz Wunderlich



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I have recently fallen for Fritz Wunderlich's voice. I have the Klemperer recording of Mahler's _Das Lied Von Der Erde_ with Wunderlich and Ludwig, Wunderlich's singing in the 3rd Mvt "Von Der Jugend (Youth)" is sheer beauty. As Woodduck said in another thread, "_Wunderlich makes the tenor solos more beautiful than anyone else..._".

*Do you have any recommended or favorite recordings or Lieder/Operas with Wunderlich?*


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Wunderlich's oeuvre is unfortunately limited due to his tragic early death. Beside the classic _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Ludwig and Klemperer, the "essential" Wunderlich recordings IMO include the live performance of _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Josef Krips, Schubert's _Die Schöne Müllerin_, Schumann's _Dichterliebe_, the unrivaled Tamino from Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_ with Böhm , and his performance on Haydn's _Die Schöpfung_ with Karajan where he sang all the arias, but died before he could record the recitatives. To hear Wunderlich perform the complete _Schöpfung_ you should also pick up the live Karajan recording of Haydn's great oratorio. Böhm was one of the finest conductors of Richard Strauss' operas and he was blessed with Wunderlich among his stellar casts in at least two of these operas.

Beyond these, I'd give a listen to Wunderlich's efforts in recordings of operettas and Bach... as well as to any of a number of solid surveys of his career. The DG 7-disc set, Fritz Wunderlich Musical Pearls probably has all you might want beyond the above discs.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The mostly complete DG recordings of Wunderlich is well worth it.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

His first recording of _Die schöne Müllerin_ accompanied by Kurt Heinz Stolze is extraordinary.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I think Wunderlich had very possibly the most beautiful tenor voice I have ever heard. What's more he communicates such joy in the act of singing.

I often wonder where his career would have taken him if he'd lived longer. His gorgeously lyrical Steersman in the Konwitshcny recording of *Der fliegende Hollander* is an indication, perhaps, that he may eventually have sung Lohengrin and Walter von Stolzing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I cry when I think of Wunderlich. He fell down stairs and that was so tragic .

I dream one day I can hear his voice in the heavens above and he will be in his 80's and singing to my family.

Such fluidity (only tenor today who compares to him is Jonas Kaufmann who reminds him of Wunderlich).


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Wunderlich's oeuvre is unfortunately limited due to his tragic early death. Beside the classic _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Ludwig and Klemperer, the "essential" Wunderlich recordings IMO include the live performance of _Das Lied von der Erde_ with Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau and Josef Krips, Schubert's _Die Schöne Müllerin_, Schumann's _Dichterliebe_, the unrivaled Tamino from Mozart's _Die Zauberflöte_ with Böhm , and his performance on Haydn's _Die Schöpfung_ with Karajan where he sang all the arias, but died before he could record the recitatives. To hear Wunderlich perform the complete _Schöpfung_ you should also pick up the live Karajan recording of Haydn's great oratorio. Böhm was one of the finest conductors of Richard Strauss' operas and he was blessed with Wunderlich among his stellar casts in at least two of these operas.
> 
> Beyond these, I'd give a listen to Wunderlich's efforts in recordings of operettas and Bach... as well as to any of a number of solid surveys of his career. The DG 7-disc set, Fritz Wunderlich Musical Pearls probably has all you might want beyond the above discs.


Wonderful collection of music by a truly wonderful singer. My own personal favourites are the Lied von der Erde and the Schumann.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

This one is a must, recorded at the Edinburgh Festival just a few weeks before the accident that killed him.

And there's also this reasonably priced box set from Warner (formerly EMI).


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Wonderful collection of music by a truly wonderful singer. My own personal favourites are the Lied von der Erde and the Schumann.


I find it hard to hear such a wonderfully sunny voice and personality in the lugubrious and depressive songs of Mahler. His sound world is quite incongruous with Wunderlich. *Not* saying that it's no good!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> I find it hard to hear such a wonderfully sunny voice and personality in the lugubrious and depressive songs of Mahler. His sound world is quite incongruous with Wunderlich. *Not* saying that it's no good!


What's lugubrious and depressing about the tenor songs in *Das Lied von der Erde*? Wunderlich sings them superbly, by the way.

Now that I think of it, I'm not sure I'd find any of Mahler's songs lugubrious, and quite a few of them are far from depressing.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Hear Wunderlich in Haydn's Creation conducted by Karajan. He never lived to complete it but thankfully all the major arias had been recorded and Werner Krenn filled in the missing recitatives.
There is also a live Karajan Creation in which Wunderlich does all the tenor part.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

MAS said:


> I find it hard to hear such a wonderfully sunny voice and personality in the lugubrious and depressive songs of Mahler. His sound world is quite incongruous with Wunderlich. *Not* saying that it's no good!


I don't find Mahler's symphonies lugubrious and depressive either. Most of the nonsense about Mahler's personality comes from Alma, rather than everyone else who knew him.

Anyway: Wunderlich's voice is a wonderful instrument.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

DiesIraeCX said:


> I have recently fallen for Fritz Wunderlich's voice. I have the Klemperer recording of Mahler's _Das Lied Von Der Erde_ with Wunderlich and Ludwig, Wunderlich's singing in the 3rd Mvt "Von Der Jugend (Youth)" is sheer beauty. As Woodduck said in another thread, "_Wunderlich makes the tenor solos more beautiful than anyone else..._".
> 
> *Do you have any recommended or favorite recordings or Lieder/Operas with Wunderlich?*


I have a record of him performing Schubert's Die Schöne Müllerin - excellent singer!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about this 50 CD set:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> How about this 50 CD set:


Buy it, it's a great box to have.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

My favorite single cut of Wunderlich's is "Komm, O Holde Dame" with the incredible cabaletta at the end culminating in a high C, with a pretty horn obbligato complementing the great tenor's creamy, delicious sound. From Boieldieu's _La Dame Blanche-Die Weisse Dame._

This is on the EMI 3-CD set called Fritz Wunderlich: Die Grossen Deutschen Tenor/The Great German Tenor, CZS 7 62993 2.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

